# GTO Club in Miami



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Is there a GTO club down here in Miami? Cause I would like to go to one so I can hear the exhaust and engine. When I get my GTO I'm definitely sending the Cat to the dumpster but would like to know how loud it is. I don't want to wake up the whole condo when I get home.

EDDIE ED

P.S. I remember hearing a GTO on the street once this summer and it was LOUD. Probably had straights.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've heard a few peaple cut the mufflers out and keep the resonators on 04's. THATS a MEAN sound. Like a loud purr! :cool


----------



## Foster'sguy (Jul 17, 2005)

If you go to Tower Shops in Davie on almost any Friday you're bound to see/hear several examples of what you want.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, did a search online and sounds like a hell of a show.

EDDIE ED


----------



## The Crow (Mar 25, 2005)

*Miami Meeting*

Same Time 8:00pm 
Same Place: 7040 SW 44th Street 
Date: Thursday, December 22, 2005 
Plan: Meet up at the shop and then head to FUDD's by International Mall at 9:15pm 
Hope to see everyone out there!!!


----------



## MiamiNiceShyGuy (May 30, 2014)

*Gto club*



edman79 said:


> Is there a GTO club down here in Miami? Cause I would like to go to one so I can hear the exhaust and engine. When I get my GTO I'm definitely sending the Cat to the dumpster but would like to know how loud it is. I don't want to wake up the whole condo when I get home.
> 
> EDDIE ED
> 
> P.S. I remember hearing a GTO on the street once this summer and it was LOUD. Probably had straights.


All cars like that attract cops .. and cops fly to where they hear the sound 
and they all love the GTO .. too bad the hot women do not give these cars
a second look ... but next to a BMW .. they have the same lemon drop shape.

DO NOT BE AN IDIOT and take of your mufflers ... that in itself is a ticket.
Get Manaflow mufflers .. infact get the the whole rig with mid pipes if you
have the $$ .. just the Magnaflow muffers or similar ones that you find on
Flea Bay.

30,000 05s and 06s .. mostly 05s .. how many are left (oh I excluded the

04s because they are POS death mobiles).

Hope you take my advice .. this car needs a muffler .. otherwise it sounds 
like a jet taking off ... this is not a little putt putt Honda in little Havana ..

This is the real big banger .. hope you are not putting on 24 inch rims bro?

From the question Eddies car sounds like it is going to the scrap yard soon,

which means one less on the road. Cats have nothing do with the sound 

Mine is catless ... but don't tell any one

The reason I say that Eddie will not have his car long is because I just paid

$570 for a power steering motor .. which you can only get in Australia. 

They did not mention that when they where selling you the car .. did they:biggrin2:
It came in a little box and took 5 minutes to change out.

We need a club ... desperately need one ... hopefully mechanics who

work on Corvettes will also want to join. You are *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!ed if you depend on

the mechanic who has always worked on your cars ... he will be as puzzled

regarding this car ... charge you for tinkering with it and tell you 

find another place to fix this thing .. the 300 pound black lady needs her

motor mounts looked .... so just move along with your GTO ... Do I 

lie?:biggrinjester:

Name some trustworthy places that work on this car .. few and none.

But there are guys who will work them and charge you less. Only problem

is finding "those guys" ...... STARTING A CLUB EXCHANGING PHONE 

NUMBER IS A GOOD WAY TO START ... HI MY NAME IS PAUL 786-593-2636

MY E-MAIL IS [email protected].

the running parts ... race parts ... work well on this car ... but over all

you got what you paid for .. a poor man's Corvette ( I read they have many)

of the same problems we do ... Hey imported from Detroit ... and Pontiac

brand no longer exists .. enjoy it while you have it ... and LETS meet up.

discuss various issues ... I am in Miami ... but we can cover all of South 

Florida .... Last car I buy that was "imported from Detroit":rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Do you realize this thread is 9years old? The OP is looooooooooong gone.


----------

